# Creating an external ESP with GDI+



## Pinworm (Jan 5, 2016)

Hey there. So, I am currently trying to make an .esp using AutoHotKey. Not using DX3D IN-GAME drawing method but by taking 3D co-ords (Me + Enemy) and converting them to 2D co-ords. I found a calculation for it, but it mentions panning (pitch, yaw) and I am having some trouble figuring out where to place that.

It mentions Pan.x, Pan.y, and Pan.z. Where should I insert it? If this works properly, I can use this as an external overlay with low detection risk.

Tried this one with BF4.



*screen.x = x / z * zoom
screen.y = y / z * zoom*

Here's where I found the calculation:
http://freespace.virgin.net/hugo.elias/routines/3d_to_2d.htm


> x :=Round(PositionX- xD%ArrayCount%,2);MyPosition-EnemyPosition
> y :=Round(PositionY- yD%ArrayCount%,2)
> z :=Round(PositionZ- zD%ArrayCount%,2)
> 
> ...



Edit: If anyone has any ideas. Give me a shout. Please/thanks.


----------



## Pinworm (Jan 6, 2016)

Also, is there any Source specific changes that need to be made beyond the obvious ones such as changing the window name?


----------

